# QuickMode????



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sure there is a great application for this but I can't come up with one. 

It's for watching a recorded program, faster. Right? When is this necessary? A NASCAR race, perhaps? Baseball? What am I missing?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Old Hickory said:


> I'm sure there is a great application for this but I can't come up with one.
> 
> It's for watching a recorded program, faster. Right? When is this necessary? A NASCAR race, perhaps? Baseball? What am I missing?


You can use it for anything you want. It speeds things up 30% while auto correcting the Audio. I'm using it quite a bit on a lot of programs. Watch more in less time.

Between doing this and skipping the commercials, you can blow through a 30-60 minute program pretty quickly.


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> You can use it for anything you want. It speeds things up 30% while auto correcting the Audio. I'm using it quite a bit on a lot of programs. Watch more in less time.
> 
> Between doing this and skipping the commercials, you can blow through a 30-60 minute program pretty quickly.


I like it, but anything with a lot of dialogue gets me confused. Guess I'm getting old. Works good on sports programs though.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I use it on news a lot.

Recently watched the extended versions of the Lord of the Rings movies. The dialog is slow and the movies are freaking long, so it turned out great. I forgot quickmode was even running much of the time.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Great for subtitled foreign films.

And the great application for it being to save time so you have more of it for the rest of your life, it's great for just about anything except your very favorite best TV shows and movies.


----------



## lawrenmel (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm with the OP. Don't really see much use for this but, whatever


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I'm Louisiana and use on News Programs. But for laughs, you should hear our Governor, Bobby Jindal. He was running for President. And to say the least, he's a fast talker. But with quick mode on, he sounds like Alvin and the Chipmonks. (LOL)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Old Hickory said:


> I'm sure there is a great application for this but I can't come up with one.
> 
> It's for watching a recorded program, faster. Right? When is this necessary? A NASCAR race, perhaps? Baseball? What am I missing?


I am now using it A LOT.. Somewhat to replace more tedious methods I used to get (mostly) the same thing: dubbing to my ~15 year old XS32 hard drive/DVD recorder THEN playing faster than realtime, or downloading a show to a computer then playing faster in realtime on my iPad(*).

I also play podcasts on my iPhone at 2x. I use it for most "non-traditionally scripted" stuff. (I'm using that awkward wording since people claim, sometimes rightfully, that even reality shows are scripted.) Basically, for things that aren't straight sitcoms or dramas.. News, documentaries, talk shows, etc.. The _one_ regularly scripted thing I did use it on was SNL. Instead of FFing through boring sketches, I just leave it in quick mode.

My PS3 also lets me play DVDs and blurays slightly faster than realtime (somewhere around the same speed as this Quick play or my XS32, but it only does DVDs).. so for commentaries or movie extras, I play faster than realtime there.

So I think you can see a pattern -- if it's something I still get all of the news/enjoyment out of, but faster.. I do.

It doesn't really work for regular scripted stuff most of the time (in my case, SNL excepted).

(*) For a couple of shows, like a big backlog of Nightly Shows, I'm still downloading and watching in VLC, mostly because I'm watching at the gym, away from home of course. But I ALSO watch way faster than quick mode allows. I can watch easily at ~1.8x and usually not miss anything, sometimes faster (yesterday I was watching a couple at 2x), while walking on a treadmill.. Once in a RARE while skip back to hear a word or part of sentence I missed.

Edit: Oh, I forgot that I also nowadays sometimes use VLC to Airplay the Nightly show (or video podcasts) BACK to my TV at ~2x. Yeah I know it SEEMS like lots of steps, but I'm not waiting for it to finish most of the time, I can just do the downloading unattended.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

andyman58 said:


> I like it, but anything with a lot of dialogue gets me confused. Guess I'm getting old. Works good on sports programs though.


Turn on closed captions.. You still get the closed captions too.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

QuickMode reminds me of the instructions for preparing a Pop Tart. You can toast the pastry to golden brown, requires 1 minute. Or you can microwave it, requires 3 seconds. 

Do we really need to speed up that process? 

(apologies to Brian Regan)


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I guess it's an answer to a question someone asked; but it was not me that asked for the feature.

I'd sure like to turn off the message above the progress bar, though.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I looooove this feature. Especially on shows like Gold rush, The Curse of Oak Island, and others that have a ton of dialog and tend to be very repetitive. I do not like it for movies or anything where I want full audio immersion. But a lot of what I watch is on History and Discovery and it's very, very good for that type of thing. I have mixed feelings about it on football. I already use the 30 second skip to go from play to play so using this as well makes me feel like I miss some nuances of the game I'd rather not miss. But on games where I'm not too invested in the teams, it's okay. 


Hey, to each is own. I would like it to be a one button press thing though. Pressing play and then select is kind of a pain on the TiVo remote.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Teeps said:


> ...I'd sure like to turn off the message above the progress bar, though.





gespears said:


> ...I would like it to be a one button press thing though. Pressing play and then select is kind of a pain on the TiVo remote.


I like the feature but don't like the way it was implemented. My old Magnavox DVDRs 'Rapid Play' button was much better thought out:
Press once for 1.3x play
Press again for 0.8x play
Press again for 1.0x play
They could have used one of the A/B/C/D buttons for this instead of blocking more of the screen with the message and then requiring a second button press. :down:


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Old Hickory said:


> I'm sure there is a great application for this but I can't come up with one.
> 
> It's for watching a recorded program, faster. Right? When is this necessary? A NASCAR race, perhaps? Baseball? What am I missing?


For when Ben Carson speaks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I too love this. Shows are clearly falling into one of two groups:

* Regular, scripted (typically prime-time) shows (dramas & sitcoms). QM is not the way to watch these. IMHO.

* Everything else--news, talk shows, most reality-type shows such as House Hunters, docs, wildlife type stuff (NGW, AP, Disc). QM rocks for these shows. I usually end up forgetting it's even activated.



ClearToLand said:


> They could have used one of the A/B/C/D buttons for this instead of blocking more of the screen with the message and then requiring a second button press. :down:


This +million. They should use A/B/C/D for "Play" functions. "D" has become SkipMode. Another should be QM. Another for caption toggle.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

ClearToLand said:


> ...They could have used one of the A/B/C/D buttons for this instead of blocking more of the screen with the message and then requiring a second button press. :down:





astrohip said:


> ...This +million. They should use A/B/C/D for "Play" functions. "D" has become SkipMode. Another should be QM. *Another for caption toggle*.



*Closed Caption Toggle*
- It's directly under Replay/Rewind and if you miss something that was said, you need to turn captions on and replay.
*QuickMode Toggle*
- Not as easy to find as A or D, but only needs to be used once per show.
*TBD*
- Suggestions? Many times when I'm toggling Closed Captions on and off I'll check what my four tuners are buffering. A hotkey could be useful for this.
*SkipMode*
- Already defined; luckily it's right under 30-second Scan/Shuttle.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

ClearToLand said:


> *Closed Caption Toggle*
> - It's directly under Replay/Rewind and if you miss something that was said, you need to turn captions on and replay.
> *QuickMode Toggle*
> - Not as easy to find as A or D, but only needs to be used once per show.
> ...


Good list.

There are lots of places where they could use the ABCD buttons and haven't (yet). Besides the above, it would be useful to have a button when in the guide to switch between All channels, My channels, and Favorites.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Aero 1 said:


> For when Ben Carson speaks.


I hope this is not too political, but Ben Carson needs at least warp 2, not 1.3.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently used this to watch the 3 part "Childhoods End" that was on Syfy this past week. Between skipping the commercials, which seemed to be half of each 2 hour episode and quick mode, I think I knocked 3 hours off of the 6 hours of recordings.:up:


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

donnoh said:


> I think I knocked 3 hours off of the 6 hours


After using VideoReDo to strip out commercials, I found the running time for _Childhood's End_ part 1 was 1:21, part 2 was 1:25, and part 3 was 1:19. At 1.3x playback, that's 189 minutes (245 x 0.77) or 47% off of the 6 hours.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Old Hickory said:


> I'm sure there is a great application for this but I can't come up with one.
> 
> It's for watching a recorded program, faster. Right? When is this necessary? A NASCAR race, perhaps? Baseball? What am I missing?


Works great for news/talk shows. Combined with skipping the commercials, you can blow though an hour news/talk show in about 30 minutes.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's awesome for keeping up with lots of shows that have gotten sort of boring and slow, but you feel invested in them having watched for so many years and want to finish them. Like "Grey's Anatomy". Of course, for that one you combine it with fast forwarding through several of the overly whiny characters, too. 

At least for me I also can't stand slow speakers/dialog, and it seems many shows just don't have a lot of verbal content and benefit by speeding things up a bit, too.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess I need to figure this out/look for it. I'm thinking it might be good for Ellen (I have a current backlog of about 45 shows).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I delete or fast forward through anything I'm not invested in. Both methods are quicker than quick mode.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> I guess I need to figure this out/look for it. I'm thinking it might be good for Ellen (I have a current backlog of about 45 shows).


If I'd known about this I'd have saved those final 3 seasons of Lost that I never got around to watching


----------



## GIXX1300 (Sep 15, 2003)

For watching the intros on some of your fvorite shows. Try Cops.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

A lot of shows on commercial TV pace themselves and kill time, both to fit into a predetermined time segment and sometimes to reach a certain threshold of episodes for syndication. Even in instances where the dialogue seems a little annoyingly quick, having closed captions on helps your brain keep up.


----------

